
Why good people turn bad online - anotherevan
https://mosaicscience.com/story/why-good-people-turn-bad-online-science-trolls-abuse/
======
rainbowmverse
>> _After collecting data, including from people who had engaged in trolling
behaviour in the past, Danescu-Niculescu-Mizil built an algorithm that
predicts with 80 per cent accuracy when someone is about to become abusive
online. This provides an opportunity to, for example, introduce a delay in how
fast they can post their response. If people have to think twice before they
write something, that improves the context of the exchange for everyone:
you’re less likely to witness people misbehaving, and so less likely to
misbehave yourself._

There have been times where HN got super slow or started erroring randomly,
but worked normally in a logged out browser. I assume this is what's
happening.

I'm also very glad for it because I know how I can get if there's no barrier
between my annoyance and the post button. This has helped me be less annoyed
and more self-aware in general.

